
Mturk Tracker - petethomas
http://www.mturk-tracker.com
======
ukd1
A ton of data, but doesn't track dark-hits, so missing a big part of the
market!

------
ocfx
Pretty cool. I remember making my beer and weed money in college doing mturk
assignments. For the most part its a total waste of time, but if you get one
of the editorial/writing jobs where you write like product descriptions for
foreign websites you can make about 5 bucks for 300 words.

